# Criminal Street Gang Investigation FREE



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Criminal Street Gangs Investigations
July 18 & 19, 2011
Franklin, MA

Course Length: 2 days (16 hours)
MCTFT Coordinator: Mike Miller (727-344-8010)

This course is designed for the uniformed patrol officer or investigator. This course will develop an in-depth understanding of the origins, methods of operation, criminality and drug activity of the most commonly encountered criminal street gangs throughout the country. This understanding will then facilitate the identification and investigation of criminal street gang members. This course is designed to provide a comprehensive working knowledge of criminal street gangs.

Note: This course includes material from Criminal Street Gangs Awareness.

Course Objectives

Identify and classify criminal street gang members and associates.
Describe the history of gang alliances and rivalries specific to traditional and non-traditional criminal street gangs.
Discuss methods of operation commonly used by criminal street gangs.
Read and analyze criminal street gang graffiti.
Describe law enforcement strategies for documentation, suppression and prosecution of gangs.
Describe specific officer safety issues critical for street gang encounters.
Overview of topics

Definitions and the Law
Gang Ideology
Recruiting and Membership
Gang Evolution and History
Gang Typology and Criminal Activities
Major National Gangs
Gang Identification and Documentation
Law Enforcement Strategies
Officer Safety
To register for a class, call the contact listed with that class below:

RICK FLOOD	(800)343-5682 x217


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Cancelled, grant fell through. Tried signing up today. =(


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

I just worked for three years as the OIC of Rampart Division's gang unit here in LA where MS-13 and 18th Street were some of our biggest problems. I've been dealing with gangs for the last 22 years.

If this class doesn't come back and if anyone's interested, I'd be happy to provide any training and or information I can. I'll be back there for a few weeks in August and would be happy to meet with you.... for free.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Hmmmm, just in time for a M&G........................


I was hoping so. We can say hi, talk gangs and active shooters, all at the same time!


----------

